# Solved: Need help with cell phone outbox



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Now that I finally got a cell, it worked for 3 month, but then email outbox stopped working. I thought its the Samsung, but then I found out, many Android and many brands (per Google) have this problem. 
Anyone ever found out how to fix this? I brought mine back to the store, the guy worked on it for 70 minutes and finally got it, didn't remember what he changed. It only worked for 3 days and lost its capabilities again to send emails from OUTBOX. I personally reset everything at least 20 times, nothing seems to work. Google does not give anyone for any brand an answer.
Tried K0 but that also seems to be blocked to send.

Is it better to get an Iphone or Blackberry? I just don't like the price, mine was kind of free with Koodo and I didn't have to sign up for 3 years.

Hope someone has a miracle answer, because the rest of Samsung Ace, I really like.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

thanks, but what if I want to check my private emails? It worked before. I think something that worked before on a new cell, should work again. I just don't understand why this wasn't fixed yet. I found this same problem being asked already 4 years ago. Very frustrating to many people, it looks like.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sounds like the outgoing email settings are not configured correctly or the email provider not providing email settings that work on devices or services that are not their own or that block email service from other services for security or spam reasons, that's generally the main reason why a device cannot send out email. I've never had trouble with my Android sending out email with eiohter me Outlook.com, Gmail, Exchange, or my work based GoDaddy email accounts.

It would be beneficial if you told us which email service you are using that isn't working and what email settings you are using. Also what Android software version are you using and what email program.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

thanx, it is Samsung Ace, Gingerbread 2.3.4. using the email it came with. I know my friends and kids never had a problem yet, but google shows thousands of the same question, on any brand with any cell company. I have set it up with my IP step by step. Also called Koodo and they had no answer, but the guy in the store managed to set it up that worked for a few days. I think he factory reset it. Only gmail works but all other recommended Android email programs don't so I uninstalled them. 
I tried, Server requires authentication, and tried without it. incoming on port 110 POP, outgoing port 587. IP is a local small company from Woodstock.
Emails always work on computers, had this company for over 10 years. Their help is local.
I just wonder why others also have the same problem, I just entered per Google search: "outbox not sending on Android" and was surprised how many posts came up, so I know it is not the Samsung or Koodo.
I naturally went to the Koodo Community first and followed what they suggested to try.
Nothing seems to help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Without knowing what the email provider supports for port and authentication it's going to be hard to give you assistance. If they only support port 25 then it'll likely never work. Or you may have to use your Gmail account for the outgoing settings and the email provider's incoming settings. Most services block port 25 for email unless you are using their internet service as well.

Sadly you also bought an older model phone with an older version of Android. You should try to at least update it to the latest version of Gingerbread which is 2.3.7 from September 2011.

You can also try a different email app such as TouchDown, K9, or Mail Droid.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

The only answer I got is to send cell back to Samsung but since something is wrong with my IP and/or laptops, at least this cell can text. And you are right it is an old version but I didnt know anything @ androids. Went back to store and they couldnt fix it. My IP seems to have disappeared so I'll ask for your help when I get it back. Dont know how to send pm on cell yet


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What do you mean your IP has disappeared? That statement doesn't make sense.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Phone not answering, internet not working, all I know is they moved


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ok, so you don't have working internet is what you mean. If they cannot be reached by any means they may have folded up business and it may be time to look into alternate providers. You may want to consider wireless, cellular, or satellite if you residence cannot get cable or DSL service.

However if this is your provider then they have seem to be a fairly large company and have numbers on the site for contact: http://www.execulink.ca/support/res/

They also have an email setup guide for Android on their website: http://www.execulink.ca/support/res/mobility/guides/handset-configuration/android-email-setup/


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Yes I will see if they are back, maybe it was the move, like I said I am over ten years with them and they were always helpful. 
Regarding anything else, I always get the same answer, not available in my area. I had a lot of people here trying to get a signal but no go. This is why everyone jokes that this is the twilight zone of Hamilton. Many including Bell cant even get a cellphone reception. I am very frustrated since I am per phone on the web since 1992. But thanks anyway for your help hope my IP will work soon.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Many thanks to Triple6 (Rob)
Glad you did not give up on me, because your second link really helped, Samsung now works.
What I learned, is, that when I still could talk to my provider, I did not mention what Android version I had and he didn't ask, so the setup was all wrong. Now that I followed instructions for Gingerbread, it still works. Previously there was no entry for "smtp"but it was needed.
You saved me from having to send in cellphone, thank you so much.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I doubt sending in the cell phone would have solved anything, Samsung is not responsible for configuring settings on the device and whoever told you that was wrong, they only deal with the hardware and the only software aspect they'll deal with is that they'll wipe the phone for you back to stock. 

Glad you got it sorted, the outgoing/SMTP settings are the key for sending out on mobile devices.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

You are so correct, TSG members are better than the so-called experts. You saved some of sanity


----------

